# Can anyone see this?



## soloso

I am not due AF yet. My cycles are so irregular that its always a guessing game for me.
But my boobs have been so sore the last 2 days i felt like testing. It would still be super early for anything to really show but i swear i see a shadow on my test! In some lights i can see it, but in others i cant! So i dont know what to think!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Lulu719

I can see something!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I see what you're talking about! I'm not used to that kind of test so really unsure of whether or not I see an evap. You should try testing with an FRER, Good luck!! :)

:dust:


----------



## soloso

It is just a really faint shadow, in some lights i see it, in some lights i dont, but it was there within just a couple of minutes... i will see what the next few days bring!


----------



## Sarah Novak

I can see it!!


----------



## Leslie735

I see it!


----------



## Atown22

I can see something as well!


----------



## soloso

Just did a first response and it was negative! Also got lots of strange niggly pains and pinches all day today so I think I’m out... will keep testing until AF shows just incase :/ x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed that you're not out :(


----------



## WendyJ90

I see it too! Good Luck!:bfp:


----------



## soloso

Done another First Response this morning. I dont really see anything that stands out much. Keep getting the odd pain, could be AF coming could be just very early niggles. In total limbo right now. I took a few pictures of the test this morning and this pic is where i think i can see a possible little shadow but not enough to think it could be anything.... still just a waiting game over here...


----------



## soloso

I opened it up and looked at the test strip and i really see nothing. I swear i see it on that pic tho, must just be a crazy shadow! Will test again in the morning as i have one test left, then i will see what the weekend brings

after just looking at an implantation calculator, it may be that implantation is only just happening anyway. i have tested too early so shouldnt of expected anything different lol! x


----------



## justonemore31

Those tests give shadows. I don't trust them but your FRER I see something and you're gonna say I'm crazy but I've taken HPTs and have seen lines in pics and not in person until I was a little further along. It seems sometimes cameras can pick up what we can't see normally because it's too early. It's very possible that's a BFP. I would test again.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would test again. Good luck :)


----------



## saveme

I see a vvfaint line I would keep testing, if AF is a no show your still in, gl mama!


----------



## mamawolf

I see something on the frer!


----------



## Xxenssial

I see lines on both. Fingers crossed


----------



## Excalibur

Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## Kay_

I see a faint line..I would wait another day or two and test again


----------

